# Are these 2 vendors still in business ?



## Alan Bowen (Feb 14, 2020)

I have been attempting to contact AUSTIN CREEK ORCHIDS and ENLIGHTENED ORCHIDS but have received no reply. Does anyone know if these vendors are still open ?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 15, 2020)

Austin Creek is active on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/str/austincreekorchids They are still in business. 

I will let someone else address Enlightened Orchids.


----------



## Ray (Feb 15, 2020)

Ernie (Enlightened Orchids) had a real job and family that were taking priority, so he let the business fade into the background and eventually away. That, and becoming top-ranked in inline speed skating.


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2020)

Ernie is a skater, thats cool!!! ice skates, or roller blader?


----------



## Ray (Feb 15, 2020)

Inline rollerblades


----------

